# 10 Cloverfield Lane: Exklusiver Clip aus dem packenden Mystery Thriller



## SimonFistrich (27. März 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *10 Cloverfield Lane: Exklusiver Clip aus dem packenden Mystery Thriller* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: 10 Cloverfield Lane: Exklusiver Clip aus dem packenden Mystery Thriller


----------



## JohnCarpenter1 (27. März 2016)

Gabs' schon mal: Bei der ziemlich coolen Folge "Shelter me" in Schwermetall Chronicles.

 "A young woman wakes up to find she's in a bunker with a man who has told her it's the end of the world. "


----------



## Romim (1. April 2016)

Also wer einen Film erwartet, der in irgendeinerweise, mit Cloverfield in Verbindung steht, wird bitter enttäuscht. Dieser Film hat bis auf das Cloverfield im Namen 0,0 damit zu tun. Ich finde es ehrlich gesagt eine Frechheit wie der Film im vorfeld als "Blutsverwandter" zu Cloverfield angepriesen wurde und auf manchen Seiten als Cloverfield 2 oder Cloverfield Sequel. Die Schauspieler haben ohne Frage gute Arbeit geleistet und es war zwischendurch echt spannend. Allerdings habe ich die ganze Zeit gewartet, dass es endlich mal nach draussen geht und nicht 98% im Bunker spielen. Im Kino braucht man diesen Film nicht sehen. Bin echt angefressen von so viel dreistigkeit. Es wirkt als hätte man den Namen Cloverfield nur benutzt um Leute ins Kino zu locken, denn der Trailer von Cloverfield Lane war ja wohl lahm.


----------

